# emails versenden mit java



## bjmicha (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne aus einem Java Programm das jeweilige email programm des users starten um emails zu versenden. Quasi so alls wenn man im Internet auf eine eMail-Adresse klickt. Die Mail soll also nicht direkt über Java versendet werden, sondern Java soll nur das Mail Prog starten und die Adressen eintragen.

Geht sowas?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Ja sowas geht und zwar mittels OLE Automation, schau dir mal das Standard Widget Toolkit  (SWT) http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/index.cgi/~checkout~/platform-swt-home/main.html  der eclipse (http://eclipse.org) Platform an, dort findest du Artikel, die beschreiben wie man unter Java OLE Automation betreiben kann ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von bjmicha _
> *Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gerne aus einem Java Programm das jeweilige email programm des users starten um emails zu versenden. Quasi so alls wenn man im Internet auf eine eMail-Adresse klickt. Die Mail soll also nicht direkt über Java versendet werden, sondern Java soll nur das Mail Prog starten und die Adressen eintragen.
> ...



Es gibt auch noch eine andere möglichkeit, 
mannche Emailprogramme lassen sich mit dem Empfänger als Argument 
starten. So z.b kmail 
$ kmail cf@codingtools.de
Dann brauchst du das Programm nur über den System aufruf starten.
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("$kmail cf@codingtools.de");


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Februar 2004)

Jau, wenn's kein Outlook sein soll geht so was ...
Aber schau mal hier: http://www.bigatti.it/projects/jacobfaq/
in der Office Sektion.
--> JACOB http://danadler.com/jacob/

Outlook über SWT per Java steuern
--> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials206568.html


Gruß Tom


----------



## philippo (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo
Ich bin neu hier und habe genau das selbe vor wie der Starter des Themas und komme nicht weiter.

Ich habe nach OLE Automation auf der Eclipse Webseite gesucht, die übrigens eclipse.org heisst, bin aber nicht weitergekommen, da dort bestimmte Bereiche passwortgeschützt sind, warum auch immer.

Ich weiß, dass man sehr einfach mit javax Emails versenden kann. Bei uns setzen wir aber einen Exchange Server ein, und da jeder PC über Outlook verfügt möchte ich dies auch gerne nutzen.

Kann mir irgendjemand weierhelfen?
Ich suche jetzt seit Stunden im Netz und finde absolut nicht brauchbares

Philipp


----------



## torsch2711 (25. Mai 2005)

philippo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich bin neu hier und habe genau das selbe vor wie der Starter des Themas und komme nicht weiter.
> 
> Ich habe nach OLE Automation auf der Eclipse Webseite gesucht, die übrigens eclipse.org heisst, bin aber nicht weitergekommen, da dort bestimmte Bereiche passwortgeschützt sind, warum auch immer.
> ...


 

 Wenn du die obigen Methoden nicht machen willst gibt es in Java noch die Mail-Api

http://java.sun.com/products/javamail/

 Hierüber kannst du ohne irgendwelche plugins und standard programme emails versenden.

 Gruss,
 Torsten


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Die Varainte die Christian geäußert hat sollte auch mit Outlook funktionieren
Schau doch mal hier:
http://www.outlook-tips.net/howto/commandlines.htm

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

@Thorsten


> Hierüber kannst du ohne irgendwelche plugins und standard programme emails versenden.



Er möchte ja Outlook zum versenden von Mails verwenden.

Gruß Tom


----------



## philippo (25. Mai 2005)

torsch2711 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du die obigen Methoden nicht machen willst gibt es in Java noch die Mail-Api
> 
> http://java.sun.com/products/javamail/
> 
> ...



Äh ja, das meinte ich ja. Ich habe auf jedem PC Outlook, und dieses Paket müsste ich dann noch extra installieren, das es, soweit mir bekannt, nur in der J2EE und nicht in der "normalen" JRE enthalten ist. Deshalb würde es sich schon anbieten auf Outlook zurückzugreifen.

@Tom: Danke für den Link. Mit Startparametern wär die Sache natürlich super einfach! Nur leider hab ich nirgends eine Möglichkeit gefunden, wie man die Mail dann auch sofort losschickt - man kann sie lediglich erstellen.
PS: Ich hab grad gesehn du bist auch BA-Student! Und trotzdem so fleissig hier in diesem Forum


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo!



> Äh ja, das meinte ich ja. Ich habe auf jedem PC Outlook, und dieses Paket müsste ich dann noch extra installieren, das es, soweit mir bekannt, nur in der J2EE und nicht in der "normalen" JRE enthalten ist. Deshalb würde es sich schon anbieten auf Outlook zurückzugreifen.


Java Mail ist zwar Teil von J2EE gedoch auch standalone verfügbar.



> PS: Ich hab grad gesehn du bist auch BA-Student! Und trotzdem so fleissig hier in diesem Forum


und?

Gruß Tom


----------

